# What is your go to store for ice gear?



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Just curious to see where you guy's and gal's go to get your ice gear every year. I found some good deals @ Sportsmans Guide this year on the gear I was looking for. Cabelas on Gemini Parkway in Delaware is a joke for ice gear! If you know of any local shops please post them.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Take a day and visit Mark's Bait and Tackle in Ravenna. By far the best selection of ice gear around. You will find none better. If he does not have it, call him and he will get it, you can pick it up and check out the rest of his stuff.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> Take a day and visit Mark's Bait and Tackle in Ravenna. By far the best selection of ice gear around. You will find none better. If he does not have it, call him and he will get it, you can pick it up and check out the rest of his stuff.


I will have to check him out the next time I'm up that way. Do you have an address and phone number for him by any chance?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mark's Bait and Tackle is located at 7231 state route 14 Ravenna.
Phone is 330-296-3474


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Last year I would stop by gander mountain in Toledo, at least once a week. They didn't usually have a ton of stuff, but enough to keep me happy and I usually found some really good deals. But, they totally ruined that store in the spring when they removed everything that wasn't a firearm. Calling it a firearm super center. I won't spend a dime with gander mountain now. Now cabelas and bass pro are my closest stores. I also want to see if maumee tackle or Jann's netcraft carries any kind of ice fishing gear.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I use a lot of online sites for my ice gear....theres a few where you can find some steal of deals....we run to cabela's to stock up on everything and then I order the odds and end stuff online. I seriously cannot wait for this year.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

+1 on marks bait n tackle but I order some stuff from marine general it's in Duluth Minnesota it's a very good site free shipping a lot of times also cabelas and bass pro for me


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark's Bait and Tackle is located at 7231 state route 14 Ravenna.
Phone is 330-296-3474


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I buy a lot of my jigs and plastics from Contraband Baits on Ebay.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

In Dayton Gander has a few things early in the season but if there is Ice before Xmas there done by then and don't get any more stuff, Online I usually buy from Reeds up in Mn. Great prices, service and quick shippers

Salmonid


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Knutsons in Brooklyn, MI is the mecca off all things ice. They also mail out bulk bait of all sizes. Top notch store. They also host the Midwest Open every year.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Knutsons x2, you won't be able to leave for under 100$. There's such a huge selection of everything. Great people too


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Definatly Reeds Sporting Goods online. Face to face....around here the pickings are slim. Marks Bait and Tackle or prob Gander. If you like shopping in a clothing store that is. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Knutsons in Brooklyn, MI is the mecca off all things ice. They also mail out bulk bait of all sizes. Top notch store. They also host the Midwest Open every year.


I have family in the Irish hills area and I really hope to make it out that way this year to hit the ice. I've been wanting to get into Knutson's for the past couple years, just haven't had the chance.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Sportsmensdirect on jefferson @ Lake Stclair !!


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

If your near munroe falls. Last year gone fishin had a bunch of stuff. If not Steve would get anything you needed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> Knutsons x2, you won't be able to leave for under 100$. There's such a huge selection of everything. Great people too


I like these folks, too. I've never been in their store but I keep my fridge loaded all ice season with live bait they ship to my door. That's pretty handy for me.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

i'll second Marks in Ravenna
always good selection and friendly advice


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

"Marks Bait and Tackle" in Ravenna... and also "Fin, Feather and Fur Outfitters" in Middleburgh Heights


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Knutsons is the best shop for ice fishing gear as soon as deer season is over that store goes into hard water mode. Sportsman direct is a good shop if fishing St. Clair or online 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Fin - Fur - Feather has a good selection, much better then Dicks, or Cabelas, you can pretty much get everything there.


----------

